# Please enter PROMO code?  Seaworld/Universal/WDW



## KenK (Apr 16, 2006)

When I go to the websites for TIX info, I sometimes see enter Promo Code.

Does anyone know them (or if they are being offered) for the above parks in Fl?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ken,

Check out mousesavers.com and click on the link for other parks.
Here's the link
http://www.mousesavers.com/otherparks.html

here's a couple other links
http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-current.htm

and
http://www.wdwplanner.com/discounts.htm


Richard


----------



## KenK (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Richard


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't why mousesavers aren't recommend ticket mania - but they definitely seem to have the best prices on one day tickets for SW.

http://www.ticketmania.com/

mousesavers, in her email, she will send you a better website with more discounts.


----------

